# Powering the Unpowered 3 Phase Machine



## YotaBota (Apr 9, 2021)

I see a lot of 3 phase machines for sale that aren't powered for what ever reason. I have a suggestion that will will work as long as there is 110v power available.
When I initially looked at my SM1120 there was no 3 phase available to power it up. I mounted a 110v motor on a board, wired up a switch with a 12'ish cable and used an adjustable link belt so I could get a decent belt tension. Place the motor where you have access to the headstock pulley, install the belt and viola, the headstock has power.
I ran the SM1120 with a 1/2hp 110v motor thru all the speeds and gear ranges with no problem. As long as there is no load a 1/2hp 110v motor should be able to run a 5hp lathe, at least that's my theory.
Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## John Conroy (Apr 9, 2021)

Good idea, that would work for a lot of lathes for sure.


----------

